# Everstart or Odessey Battery



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

I only have a Tohatsu 20 with electric start and tilt but I have had no problem with all day use of an Odyssey PC battery, series 625 with auto bilge pump piggy backed on. Never came home and put the charger on and gotten less than 90% on the charger with multiple starting, shallow water tilting. Have not had occasion to run bilge so do not know about drawdown there.
Battery only weights in at 12lbs. Pricey but I think it will be worth it. They have similar PWC models with more CCA and reserve capacity than this one. I had a guy in Alaska suggest this particular one as he powers his airplane with it(starting battery in extreme conditions). They will hold a charge a long, long time in extreme cold but I have yet to use it in our extreme Texas summers.
Got in on Ebay from a West Coast dealer and went with their suggestion to also get the Odyssey specified charger.
Hope this helps.


----------

